# Holiday Madness



## Silver Peach!! (Apr 26, 2011)

so i was away on holiday and did sumthin foolish while over ther.. met this guy and slept with him . was pretty drunk, cant remember much.. all i do remember was that he did wear a condom.. i have stopped taking my pill before i went away as it wasnt agreeing with me again..im really worried now tho cos my friends are mking me worse.. is there any way i could be pregnant .. i must wait for another week and a half till my next due period... god i hate this, one night.. a thing i would never dream of doing if i wasnt away. i will have to kill myself if i ended up pregnant.. my parents would disown me. How would i know? help me please


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

You're only going to be able to tell that in time. Are you POSITIVE he wore a condom? Because I was so sure my son's biological father did, but we were both really drunk. And it turns out something "happened" with the condom like it broke or something, and he did not bother to tell me!! Also, not only did he get me pregnant, he also gave me HPV and eventually cervical cancer! You need to tell your spouse you cheated, because if something did 'accidentally' happen with that condom and you were unaware, not only could you be pregnant but you could also be passing along an STD to your dear H...


----------

